# Bushmaster Carbon 15



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So long story short, it was in my price range, came with extras, and I didn't have a gun in this class yet.

My issue is that after about 3 mags the Troy hand guard is too hot to hold.

I am planning on mounting a 45 degree offset "vertical" grip (Zero Sterling Grip if I didn't make sense) to keep a strong shooting position and keep my hands off the heat.

What else can I do to mitigate overheating?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You could wrap it in an asbestos sleeve? Just kidding...:laugh:

I think the vertical grip will get the job done. What did you pay for the Bushie if you don't mind answering?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

$499 on the sticker. With the Troy handguard, magpul flip ups, magpul grip, and a pmag.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> $499 on the sticker. With the Troy handguard, magpul flip ups, magpul grip, and a pmag.


Good deal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Go easy on heating up the carbon model . It is an OK AR that should serve you will but don't beat up on it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'd dip it in the river,:vs_lol: Seriously though, avoid mag dumps with entry level ARs. If you don't care, I completely understand.......try replacing the rail.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> $499 on the sticker. With the Troy handguard, magpul flip ups, magpul grip, and a pmag.


I wonder why Bushmaster didn't put the Magpul hand guard instead of the Troy, everything else is Magpul? Cost maybe?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

wearing gloves will help as well.


----------



## tbone1964 (Oct 6, 2013)

the hand guard doesn't have any heat shielding under it thats why its so hot. factory handguards have stainless heatshields id the handguard you could source some out cheap and see if they will fit


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I wonder why Bushmaster didn't put the Magpul hand guard instead of the Troy, everything else is Magpul? Cost maybe?


 Cost Troy is a lot less for them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like a great snag. Quit wasting so much ammo should help the problem..lol.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I wonder why Bushmaster didn't put the Magpul hand guard instead of the Troy, everything else is Magpul? Cost maybe?





Smitty901 said:


> Cost Troy is a lot less for them.


Bushmaster didn't put anything by Troy or magpul on it. I bought it used and already modified. I gave it the armorer's eye before I bought it, everything was good. I'd bet less than 500 rounds fired through it when I bought it.


----------

